# EEA4 Refused



## sam76 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dear All,

I have applied for PR using EEA4. The timeline are as below:

Applied for PR; Jun13
Refusal date : Nov13
Reason for refusal: It was stated in your app form that EEA member has worked as self employed person for 5 years but evidences are not provide for the same.

But I never said that my spouse has worked as self employed person for 5 years on my application.

I want to elaborate store in detail about eea member activity

2008 - 2009 - Job serch and Medical issues
2009 -2012 - Student
2011 - Nov12 - Part time employee
2013 - Till now - self employed

But in the refusal it states that she worked for last 5 years as self employed person. 

I have an option to go for appeal. but before I would like to know loding the fresh application with highlighting mistakes from UKBA or appeal in Tribunal?

Many Thanks

Sam


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


sam76 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied for PR using EEA4. The timeline are as below:
> 
> ...


I trust there was a "finger" mistake whilst choosing the refusal format, but unless you submitted the aforementioned requirements, I'm afraid the only cost friendly option is to lodge a new application and still doesn't mean you will be granted PR status.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## sam76 (Nov 8, 2013)

HI Animo,

I dont have CSI during her studies, 

Submitted P60 for part time employment

Submitted Online Tax return,NI Contributions and Invoices for Self employment.

One of my friend told me that student dont require CSI if they register before June 2012?

Many Thanks

Sam


----------

